# Wondering if anyone else with hashis experiences this...



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

I think all of us get a little lightheaded after we stand up too fast.. I have been to my doctor for this lightheadedness upon standing which she said to just make position changes slowly and keep hydrated.

I've been very careful standing up and making my movements slowly but lately this has been happening a few seconds after I've already been standing up. Ill feel this immense pressure in my head and can feel my heart beat in my ears.

I've never had it this intense or this frequent before.

With all my other health issues going on im getting quite worried.

Would like to know it anyone has felt this?

Btw blood pressure always normal when I see my doc (I don't have a way to monitor it at home yet)

Could this be related to hashis?


----------



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

MySharon said:


> I was just watching a video yesterday from Dr Izabelle Wentz on Hashimotos and someone had asked if fainting was a symptom of it, and she said yes it was.


oh ok. this brings me some relief then  thank you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My grandmother had Hashi's and every once in a while she would randomly pass out when she stood up too fast. I used to get "head rush" when I stood up quickly, but it's gone now that my thyroid levels are optimal.


----------



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you, Sharon that is a very helpful list!

Jenny, wow so she would actually pass out? Im lucky I only feel like im about to but never actually do *knocks on wood*


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

Dreamingpisces27 said:


> I think all of us get a little lightheaded after we stand up too fast.. I have been to my doctor for this lightheadedness upon standing which she said to just make position changes slowly and keep hydrated.
> I've been very careful standing up and making my movements slowly but lately this has been happening a few seconds after I've already been standing up. Ill feel this immense pressure in my head and can feel my heart beat in my ears.
> I've never had it this intense or this frequent before.
> With all my other health issues going on im getting quite worried.
> ...


I could have easily written this....frustrating, and doesn't feel good, and I take muy blood pressure, and it's normal.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Are you drinking enough throughout the day? (sometimes people mistake thirst for hunger). What would you say is your salt intake? Do you sit down much more that you stand?

When you sit down or lay down for awhile your body is going to be relaxed. And if you don't drink enough water your blood volume will decrease. So Id imagine that can cause dissyness when you stand.


----------

